# Garden plans, project, jobs for 2022



## jowwy (10 Dec 2021)

With the shortest day of the year nearly upon us and the days will start to get longer again. we start to dream of the warm spring on the horizon. Tulips and daffodils springing up in the garden, lambs running in the fields and that smell of chicken shoot spreading in the fields.

What you got planned people??......


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2021)

Not sure, probably whatever Maz decides needs doing


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2021)

Not huge plans this year. The greenhouse was all sorted out last year, so we need to get cracking early with seedlings - the watering system worked blooming well all year - saved me a load of work. That said, I may move the sprinklers from near the ground onto a wooden baton, so they drip down - better watering. We've also 'acquired' a pallet (tip it or re-use). It's in really good condition - plan is to treat it, then line it with plastic, and use it as a vertical planter - wife want's strawberries but we've a raised bed full of them already.

I don't have any additional building works planned, most is done now, so will work on getting the beds and pots planted up.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2021)

Well my garlic, onion and shallot sets are in already and growing nicely. I have an old and non-productive asparagus bed so planted a new one two years ago and I hope this will give a decent yield this year. A decision is needed on when to rip out the old bed as we want to start growing cut flowers for the house. This apart the allotment will stay the same.

Don't know if this counts but the slates on my garage roof need to come off, new felt, thoroughly clean moss from slates and reposition.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Dec 2021)

We want to put some decking and a potting shed in the lower corner of the garden.

And (NOT DIY) we are having solar panels installed in January.


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *Well my garlic, onion and shallot *sets are in already and growing nicely. I have an old and non-productive asparagus bed so planted a new one two years ago and I hope this will give a decent yield this year. A decision is needed on when to rip out the old bed as we want to start growing cut flowers for the house. This apart the allotment will stay the same.
> 
> Don't know if this counts but the slates on my garage roof need to come off, new felt, thoroughly clean moss from slates and reposition.


how long will they take and will you pull them up and then grow something else in their space??? are they in a greenhouse or just open land??


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> how long will they take and will you pull them up and then grow something else in their space??? are they in a greenhouse or just open land??


There are two types of garlic, one which needs a cold period and the other doesn't. Those that require cold are planted late October/early November and produce much larger heads (bulb) and cloves than those which don't need cold and are spring planted. Harvest is usually late June/mid July for both types. Shallots and onions can be autumn or spring planted. In my experience shallots (July harvest) don't come ready any quicker but onions (late June) do mature sooner. I like to get these planted in the late autumn as it frees up time in the spring. Onions are very successful from seed which was my growing method for years.

All grown outdoors in raised beds. I'll follow these with winter kale and leeks and perhaps some autumn veggies but I never seem to get round to that. Any empty beds I'll sow a green mulch.


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2021)

Alex321 said:


> We want to put some decking and a potting shed in the lower corner of the garden.
> 
> And (NOT DIY) we are having solar panels installed in January.


i built my own greenhouse the end of this summer ready for next year......next to the 4mtr x 3mtr man cave were my bikes and training stuff is kept


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There are two types of garlic, one which needs a cold period and the other doesn't. Those that require cold are planted late October/early November and produce much larger heads (bulb) and cloves than those which don't need cold and are spring planted. Harvest is usually late June/mid July for both types. Shallots and onions can be autumn or spring planted. In my experience shallots (July harvest) don't come ready any quicker but onions (late June) do mature sooner. I like to get these planted in the late autumn as it frees up time in the spring. Onions are very successful from seed which was my growing method for years.
> 
> All grown outdoors in raised beds. I'll follow these with winter kale and leeks and perhaps some autumn veggies but I never seem to get round to that. Any empty beds I'll sow a green mulch.


im just trying to put plans together to know what to grow in the greenhouse during next winter to keep my growing season going??


----------



## jowwy (10 Dec 2021)

i got a few plans for 2022

1. Building a roof over the decking for an all year round seating area ( with sofa, t.v and hottub ) - all timber ordered and delivered for this job, so i ca start as early as i can in the new year
2. Enlarge kitchen deck and shorten shed door and ensure it sealed from critters
3. New outdoor kitchen with water and electrics, under the new roof so its useable all year round
4. Build huge planters at front of the deck out of the current steps and make the full length steps smaller
5. end of summer, use gabions to build up the middle of the garden so i can flatten it off half way down and create to larger flatter garden areas at the top and bottom
6. Once gabions are in and filled, need to put down sand, chippings and soil to create new top garden and re-seed
7. Plant up the greenhouse for all our summer veggies

think that's it

nope - also need to rebuild the front face of the man cave, complete with new door and window and create a new potting shed on the greenhouse end.

2023 - start the front garden


----------



## Colin Grigson (10 Dec 2021)

I would very much like to finish the house build we started in August this year ….


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2021)

Demolish conservatory. Selection of large hammers on standby.

Re-roof my other garage.

Repair and clear greenhouse.

Repair damaged parts of lawn.

Small wall or railway sleepers aeprou d part of the rear lawn.

Minor repairs to concrete pathway.

Lots of general tidying jobs,


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2021)

I have a clear front border that needs some plants deciding on and I really should get round to sorting out the front & rear lawns. In reality what will happen is probably exactly the same as this year - sweet FA.


----------



## Gunk (10 Dec 2021)

Bugger all, we’re ready to move house so not motivated to anything else to it apart from a decent clean.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2021)

jowwy said:


> im just trying to put plans together to know what to grow in the greenhouse during next winter to keep my growing season going??


There's a wide range of leaf vegetables for salads that are suitable for a cold greenhouse in the autumn. I don't do this as I'm growing tomatoes till early November and peppers till the end of the month.


----------



## Hicky (12 Dec 2021)

The side fence is on its last legs so an email has gone to the solicitors to check who’s responsibility it is as the adjoining neighbour is a huge grouch.
Depending on the price of wood, build a summer house and isolate part of the garden to be dog free as a play area for the new nipper. 
Probably dig the very most lawn up, I’m not sure if I’ll reseed or to turf.
The living room will be the last to be decorated from the building works.


----------



## Gillstay (12 Dec 2021)

Plant as many trees as possible to help out. Started with 6 yesterday in next doors field.


----------



## postman (12 Dec 2021)

We will have to continue looking after the in laws garden.He is 91 soon and sadly too weak to garden.


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Dec 2021)

I would very much like a year off but have to finish what I've started first 😋


----------



## jowwy (13 Dec 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> I would very much like a year off but have to finish what I've started first 😋


so no rest for about 3/4yrs then......


----------



## All uphill (13 Dec 2021)

Continue to develop our wildflower mini-meadow.
Buy and erect a small summerhouse.
Get some 150 x 150 timber, drill lots of holes and plant them upright in the garden as bee hotels.
Get another water butt so we can water all plants with rainwater.
More bird feeders.


----------



## jowwy (13 Dec 2021)

All uphill said:


> Continue to develop our wildflower mini-meadow.
> Buy and erect a small summerhouse.
> Get some 150 x 150 timber, drill lots of holes and plant them upright in the garden as bee hotels.
> Get another water butt so we can water all plants with rainwater.
> More bird feeders.


i need to get some water butts too


----------



## All uphill (13 Dec 2021)

Also dig up more of the unused areas of grass and replace with low maintenance bee-friendly plants such as hebes, asters, hollyhocks and sunflowers.


----------



## All uphill (13 Dec 2021)

All uphill said:


> Also dig up more of the unused areas of grass and replace with low maintenance bee-friendly plants such as hebes, asters, hollyhocks and sunflowers.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jan 2022)

Yesterday I built a heated propagator. My son bought me the soil warming cable 18 months ago for my birthday, but the greenhouse took ages to be delivered, then I kind of forgot about it….
Anyway, chilli’s are in today-


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jan 2022)

200 tonnes of earth removal
25m x 1.5m retaining wall
Knock down leaky old conservatory and replace with 9m x 5m entertainment room
100m2 of landscaping

Thankfully I'm paying, not doing


----------



## jowwy (4 Jan 2022)

nickyboy said:


> 200 tonnes of earth removal
> 25m x 1.5m retaining wall
> Knock down leaky old conservatory and replace with 9m x 5m entertainment room
> 100m2 of landscaping
> ...


keep us updated with pictures nickyboy......sounds like a great project


----------

